# Opinions on IKEA FREDRIK Desk



## balake777

looking into getting the IKEA Fredrik Desk shown here.

Needs to have:

1. Stability - so that the monitor doesn't shake when typing or gaming
2. Length - enough room for 30" lcd and two 20" in portrait mode, full size keyboard, and large a mouse pad

I'm willing to spend up to $200 usd. My needs are pretty simple. Just need a large stable desk that looks half way decent.


----------



## balake777

shipping is more than twice the amount of the desk. Looks like I'll have to wait until I go to Dallas to get one.


----------



## Zoki318

It's kind of plain. Like drinking warm water.


----------



## Zoki318

http://www.furniturebuzz.com/products/Bestar/57400.htm


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zoki318* 
It's kind of plain. Like drinking warm water.











I don't understand the analogy.


----------



## procpuarie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thingamajig* 









I don't understand the analogy.

just like flavorless, kinda bland.


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thingamajig* 









I don't understand the analogy.

Me neither.


----------



## procpuarie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
Me neither.

i explained it. i got it.


----------



## Zoki318

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thingamajig* 









I don't understand the analogy.

bland


----------



## Zoki318

I have a nice one that I got a Sears some years ago for like $130 or so. I just don't know if it would fit 3 monitors.


----------



## MNiceGuy

This is probably a safer bet from IKEA. This is what I use and it's very, very sturdy. It's simple, works, and it's cheap.


----------



## Zoki318

If the opening in the center is wide enough for the 30" than this one may be good.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1142302234091


----------



## balake777

Decided to go to Dallas Friday to check them out and hit up a few other places too (Fry's, sushi neko, ext.).

I like the simplicity of it. Same reason i bought the p182 (would like a lian li now though







).

I like a lot of flat space for papers and the amount of leg room below.

It's like a king size bed when you and your girl are skinny. Just gives you more room to work.


----------



## vigilante

IDK why but the way the name is spelled makes me want to punch someone in the face...


----------



## noahmateen1234

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00089262
that is what i have and i was so surprised at how sturdy this desk is. i highly recommend it. i plan on either getting another or getting a glass corner desk.


----------



## DesertFox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vigilante*


IDK why but the way the name is spelled makes me want to punch someone in the face...


Maybe cuz their Swedes and they can't spell English? Time for some anger management coaching?


----------

